# Basic Egg Noodles



## alx (Oct 20, 2009)

These are simple.I believe cowgirl did a post once on how to do this,but here is another example.




MIX : 1 cup sifted flour and 1/2 teaspoon of salt


2 room temperature eggs beaten
1 tablespoon olive oil

MIX: flour/salt with eggs and olive oil.

May have to add more sifted flour if too sticky for needing.

Need mixture with hands untill stiff.Do not want tacky.

Make a ball and and put in bowl and cover

Let sit/proof 10-15 minutes

I use atlas pasta machine,but can roll to desired thickness.


Cut noodles to size put on  a rack and cover with kitchen towel and let dry before boiling.

Atmospheric conditions can effect tackiness.Takes a little practice and then it is very quick and easy.


I boil in salt water till tender and then add to any dish desired.


----------



## yount (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks gonna give this a try


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting the recipe Alex, gonna have to try them on Rivets Recommendation...


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting ALX, like I said in your PM, so many things on this site to try and oh so little time.


----------



## rivet (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey thanks for the recipe. Got to try them this weekend!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2009)

nice and simple....thx alex!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2009)

We use this same basic recipe to teach our 4H kids that you really can make a meal for 6 with less than $5 in ingredients. We make them roll it out by hand too so they know how to do it when away at school with no tools - Thanks for posting


----------



## athabaskar (Oct 20, 2009)

My Grandma made these for years, but only at Thanksgiving. My Mom attempted to duplicate the recipe but hers were never as good, always pale and not as bright and yellow. Years later, Grandma confided in me that she always put in some yellow food coloring to make them pretty. Mom always swore that Grandma had special eggs or something.

I make them now (and yes, with food coloring). Try boiling them in chicken stock for more flavor. Sometimes I will stir in a little chicken or turkey gravy. It keeps them lubed nicely and they won't stick together.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 20, 2009)

Cool.  We had chicken and noodles last night.  We always buy Reams frozen egg noodles.  They're awesome.  Might have to try this sometime.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yot're killing me Alex, I haven't had home made noodles for about 26 years. That's when I got divorced.... but not why I got divorced.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 20, 2009)

I will definatly try this one for sure Alex. I do thank you for posting it too.


----------

